# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Bluegrass Nobody Ever Heard Of...

## EasyEd

Hey All,

OK so we've discussed the queen of bluegrass (we all know who the king is) and I still find it interesting that no woman stood as tall in bluegrass as Patsy Cline did in country - back then. We've talked about brother acts an now we're onto father/son acts - whats next? I'm afraid to guess given the reputation apple-at-cha has as revealed in the movie Deliverance... (I'm just joshin ya'll ya know!) So how about something new!

One of the things I really enjoyed doin back when mp3 dot com was functional was crusin (listenin to) music by people I never heard of. I confess I found some singers an groups who were easily as good as anybody who ever went to Nashville - one guy in particular I recall sang George Jones as good as or better than the possum himself. Another group had a fiddle an a harmonica that would take each other's place midway through instrumental breaks - absolutely awesome. Another had a suite of songs about Walmart (like bury me in the walmart parkin lot) - really really good. He looked kinda like Junior Sample from Hee Haw but sang way better.

Anyway I'll get to the point. Who are some of your favorite nobody ever heard of bluegrass bands? I confess that I don't have any but I was at` cd baby dot com an heard Jimmy Bowen an Santa Fe - awesome - a great high lonesome sound - also Hit an Run Bluegrass outta Colorado an Yee Haw outta South Carolina - all have sample sound bits at cd baby dot com. I'll likely buy one of these groups Cds to go with Jesse Ballantyne (old style cowboy music like Ian Tyson for those who are familiar) that I'll order tomorrow. Anyway I know there are a slew of great artists, musicians an groups out there an I'd like to give a listen to as many as I reasonably can. If they jump out at me I'll likely buy.

Anyway I know the folks on the cafe listen to many musicians an so I'd like to know who they are. If they have a place where one can hear a soundbite or two - all the better. Please indicate.

Thanks an Take Care! -Ed-

PS the Walmart songs were by Bobby J. Dowdy - his name just came to me.

----------


## jim simpson

Okay, I'll bite!
The Cluster Pluckers & Bluegrass Idles. Both of these groups were featured on a 1991 Rebel recording "The All Night Gang". It also featured The New Kentucky Colonels (w/Roland White) and The Sidemen.

----------


## AKUS fan

Sierra Hull! Though she's gaining recognition as we speak, on the Great High Mountain Tour with Alison Krauss and others. 

I also like The Martin Family, from Missouri. I saw those local bluegrassers play at SPBGMA Midwest Awards and they were really good.

----------


## Garrett

I don't know if no one has ever heard of them, but the Bluegrass Diamonds are as good a band as is out there, period. Every time I hear them on the radio I stop dead in my tracks. They are French Canadian and sing some tunes in French! Should be much more famous soon.

http://www.bluegrassdiamonds.com/

----------


## mpeknox

Shadow Ridge from the Knoxville, TN area. The lead singer C.F. Bailey (i think) sings a high tenor as good as anyone and the mandolin player, Donnie Rollins, can pick the splinters out of it. #The ba#&o and bass players are excellent too but i dont know their names. #They'll be at WDVX Camperfest next weekend along with a lot of other great bands.

----------


## John Flynn

I couple of acts worth mentioning from my area:

Bull Harmon and Bull's Eye: This is an up and coming act in the business, who have gotten some notable awards and nominations. Both Allison Krauss and Rhonda Vincent have made guest appearances on thier CDs. Bull himself is as good a guitar flatpicker as I have ever seen. Thier mando player, Cecil Tinon, has a style all his own. It is bluegrass with a hint of a jazz flavor. He is definitely a world class player. I heard he has quit the band, but he is on the CDs they have out now.

Jim and Kim Lansford: This couple explores the grey area between old-time and bluegrass. It's like they have one foot in each. Jim is a great fiddler, mando player, guitar flatpicker and banjo player. They sing some of the best two part harmonies I have heard. I really recommend thier latest CD, "Call Your Dogs."

----------


## mmukav

I gotta go with the 'Just Bluegrass Band' out of Ohio. Up and coming, got a couple hot songs out. Thier song, 'Three Little Things' is out on 2 comp discs and is doin' great on the independant radio shows. Good instrumentalists, good vocals, they're pretty hot!

----------


## Lewis

Here are some of my favorite "lesser known" bands, of various levels of "obscurity"

Hit & Run Bluegrass - Colorado based
King Wilkie - very up and coming
Gibson Brothers
David Via and Corn Tornado
Bluegrass Gospel Project (Taylor Armerding on Mando)
Blue Moon Rising

Bluegrass Works

----------


## mandopete

Another vote for *King Wilkie*.....mark my words, you will be hearing from these boys!

----------


## futrconslr

my 2 cents.....Not a big King Wilkie fan.......Blue Moon Rising is a really good band.

----------


## mandopete

Cool, I'll check 'em out!

----------


## Ken Sager

Perfect Strangers. It seems they don't get out much as a band, but they're all absolute blugrass allstars: two veterans of Monroe bands Bob Black & Forrest Rose, a national flatpick champ and great songwriter Peter McLaughlin, a terrific songwriter/singer/fiddle player Chris Brashear, and outstanding musician/mando genius Jody Stecher.

----------


## Landgrass

Lewis....my old banjo player in Durango just sent me 3 CDs of Hit and Run Bluegrass (2 live). Gotta second that nomination.

Ken...I used to know Forrest Rose when he was with the Mid-Missouri Hellband back in college. He can really thump that bass.

A few bands that I don't hear mentioned alot on this site are:

Bluegrass 101
Wildfire
Old School Freight Train

----------


## Pete Martin

"Perfect Strangers. It seems they don't get out much as a band, but they're all absolute blugrass allstars: two veterans of Monroe bands Bob Black & Forrest Rose, a national flatpick champ and great songwriter Peter McLaughlin, a terrific songwriter/singer/fiddle player Chris Brashear, and outstanding musician/mando genius Jody Stecher."

I've never heard the band but have heard them all individually. That must be a great band!!

----------


## mpeknox

Just saw King Wilkie at WDVX Camperfest and they have a new fan here...straight up bluegrass and their new album is great. They do killin' songs too which is always a plus

----------


## Ken Sager

> "Perfect Strangers. It seems they don't get out much as a band, but they're all absolute blugrass allstars: two veterans of Monroe bands Bob Black & Forrest Rose, a national flatpick champ and great songwriter Peter McLaughlin, a terrific songwriter/singer/fiddle player Chris Brashear, and outstanding musician/mando genius Jody Stecher."
> 
> I've never heard the band but have heard them all individually. #That must be a great band!!


They're a terrific band, and they put on a great show. I highly recommend seeing them if you get the chance. Here's their info:
http://www.chrisbrashear.com/perfectstrangers.html

Best,
Ken

----------


## doublestop

My vote is for "The Hickory Project". Not traditional Bluegrass, but they can hang with the best of them. The mandolin player, Anthony Hannigan won the Winfield contest in 92 (I believe). He is, without a doubt the best unknown mandolin player in the industry today. They also throw one hell of a festival (Music in the Mountain) in August. Check out their website at 
www.dint.com/THP/thp.htm

----------


## THP

Hey Double Stop
Thanks for the great compliments. We sure have fun playing our music thats for sure. I am very lucky to go to the places we have been and meet all kinds of great people.
The Winfield thing was in 99..no worries!
Hope to see you soon
take care
Anthony
www.hickoryproject.com
ps..some bands we have met along the way that are fantastic are Daybreak, Volunteer Bluegrass Band, Stable Horse, Bluegrass Brothers, meridian, Almost Acoustic, Bob paisley and his son are incredible Bluegrass, New England Bluegrass Band..there is so many!!!

----------


## John Flynn

For largely unknown, great hard-core bluegrass, I recommend Buzz Busby.

For "soft-core" bluegrass, that is music that has one foot in old-time and one foot in bluegrass, I nominate Jim and Kim Lansford. Jim switches off on each tune, doing great breaks alternatively on fiddle, mando, guitar and banjo and the duo does some of the best two part harmony singing you will ever hear.

----------


## G'DAE

Anyone ever heard of Mark Holt & Jam Packed? 
How about Gillis Brothers, Hard drivin' Bluegrass Band?

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

Here's one that's kinda different. I'll let the promo speak for itself.

"BLUEGRASS BASTARDS
"LET THE COCAINE BE"

The sleeve notes say it all: "The Bluegrass Bastards! are a loose collection of musicians gathered in bars and clubs in and around Hollywood. One night while hosting a bluegrass jam at Club Fais Do Do, up on stage jumps a harmonica player, an electric guitar and a drummer! ... And the name came to me ... Bastards!"

The name is bound to upset the sensitivities of the purists, but what fun! This is an irreverant, joyous banjo and fiddle led, get-up-and-dance collection of bluegrass songs, from the opening number, 'Let the Cocaine Be' where the entire club plus dog is obviously helping out on backing vocals to the final rousing 'Muleskinner Blues.' Honorary #######, Ramsay Midwood guests on 'Roll in My Sweet Baby's Arms.' 'Be gentle with us," said Ramsay, when I bought my copy, knowing that I was going to write up the Bastards! (sorry, Ramsay, I don't do 'gentle' but don't worry, I love it).

Don't think that this album is a joke, the odd thing about it is that while the purist may think it's irreverant, the fact of the matter is that this album is closer to the true spirit of "bluegrass" than many a serious attempt to convey the joyous qualities of the music. Grab one, tell them I told you to treat yourself to a big smile."


Pretty darn good music! Kinda a mix of bluegrass an honkytonk country, an heck I don't know what all but enjoyable. Outta Los Angeles - who'd a thunk it. An the mando playin isn't bad at all!

Take Care! -Ed-

----------


## Pete Martin

A great old band most people today have never heard of was the Bray Brothers AKA Bluegrass Gentleman. They have two CD releases on Rounder. Nate Bray was to my ears the best "lesser known" mando player in the history of the music.

----------


## Steve G

The New Vinton County Frogwhomper's Marching, Singing, Strumming, and Plucking Society. They were a 70s Blue / New Grass band. I've got their album called "We Always Wanted to be a Big Name Band." One of my favorites.

----------


## Tim Saxton

A band not at all popular on the west coast who are fantastic (IMHO) is The Kruger Brothers. I love going back to Wilkes County to hear this wonderful trio.

Tim Saxton

----------


## timeoutlaw59

I purchased a new CD in June by a girl named Alicia Nugent hope i spelled it right?? If this girl does not stray to close to the country sound she will be big in the Bluegrass family!! Stay Bluegrass Honey and you will be in demand!!

----------


## Michael Lewis

Jim & Jenny, and the Pinetops. Talk about HIGH lonesome, oh my!

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Betty Bass and the boys (band from Sweden, don't even know if they still exist), and an excellent bluegrass gospel band named The singing Cookes.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yep..Alicia is the real deal...but Im afraid shes destined to be pulled into the country scene..shes got the voic and definently the look...too bad for the the bluegrass fans....I really enjoy her show.

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Midday Ramblers, out of Lawrence Kansas. They played a few numbers at the recent Mandofest. Here is their site:
http://www.middayramblers.com/

----------


## trickymonk

Check out the Earl Brothers at CDBaby. Also, I give a second vote for Shadow Ridge and Blue Moon Rising.

----------


## JiminRussia

Not exactly unknown regionally, but at least not as nationaly recognised as they should be would be Open Road. They have a web site, but i don't have the URL at hand. I'm sure that a google search would find them though.

----------


## pickles

Going back a ways... Cache Valley Drifters.

----------


## Stringbender

My wife and I are huge fans of both The Gibson Brothers and King Wilkie. We also like Open Road and The Steep Canyon Rangers. There are some great "newer" bands coming along.

----------


## EZpicker

I sure do like Alecia Nugent's new CD. Hope she doesn't go into the Nashville churn 'em out factory. She and Carl Jackson have done a masterful job with the new CD. The other new acts my wife and I like are: Open Road, King Wilkie, The Gibson Brothers, and Robinella and the CC String band

----------


## wildrose

Check out Frank Ray & Cedar Hill!! Their music is original, and the sound incredible! Mel Bescher has got one of the best voices in bluegrass today. Frank plays the Loar like nobody's business, and Lisa (fiddle) has that sweet bluegrass voice and plays with the best of 'em. They are on the road full time now. Don't miss them if they come anywhere close.

----------


## futrconslr

There is this guy that goes to the church I grew up in Blountville, tn. He makes fiddles and records. His name is Edd Justus. He has an album.....and I mean album like vinyl, 331/3 rpm vinyl that is very cool. You even get cool album art. You youngsters may have forgot what that is! lol You have to order it from him and I think he has a website. I'm not getting kick backs and he is not a realtive. Just really good OLD OLD music.

----------


## futrconslr

found the link.

http://www.justusviolins.com/

----------


## mandonewbie

Fifth String Band...G'ville, SC

Krueger Brothers....Switzerland / NC

----------


## Dru Lee Parsec

When we were in Indianapolis last November I picked up a bunch of CDs by local bands. There was one by a the "Circle City Bluegrass Band" that I really enjoyed. These guys play great traditional bluegrass. I don't know if they play outside of Indy at all. But they're pretty good.

----------


## KevinM

Try anything by James King - he has a great mountain soul voice with George Jones overtones - none other than Mike Compton and David McLaughlin play with him on various albums, with backing from members of the Johnson Mountain Boys, some great stuff. 

As for newer stuff it's a shame we haven't heard from Jim and Jennie & the Pinetops - the "one More in the Cabin" album rocks. I like Open Road (but I guess they're not obscure) alot, and plan on getting King Wilkie just 'cause I like the name (named after Bill Monroe's horse, how wrong can you be?) and the song on their website.

----------


## mandopete

> Try anything by James King...


Are there actually people in this thread that have never heard of James King?

----------


## KevinM

Wouldn't surprise me Mandopete - it was a "find" for me. So i bought 'em all. James King is probably still wondering why his royalties checks kicked up a notch a month or two back.

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

I was just sittin there workin on a powerpoint presentation to a few Alberta Government Ministries an listening to WDVX like I often do when along comes a song called feelin a little like Dale. Sat bolt upright who the hekk are these guys singing bout Dale Bluegrass style? I'm now a fan - the Steep Canyon Rangers. What kinda mando does their player use? It's an A style - must be why it sounds so good! 

Take Care! -Ed-

----------


## biomando

> I'm now a fan - the Steep Canyon Rangers. What kinda mando does their player use? It's an A style - must be why it sounds so good!


Got to see them this last summer in Montana-those boys can play! Their mando player helped give a little workshop on playing. Nice mando he's got, although the one he was playing at the time was an F.
My vote goes to them and also to another band, more newgrass, but still good. Spoonshine, out of Western Washington, very laid back music and good songs.

----------


## Dioptase

Jackstraw from Portland. The mandolin player, David Pugh, really drives the band. Great stuff.
Micah

----------


## travers chandler

My vote for queen of bluegrass:
 Delia Bell

My hero(who seems to be obscure since he died in 1979) Charlie Moore

The best lesser knowns that I think are some of the best PERIOD:
Buzz busby and the Bayou Boys
Al Batten and Bluegrass Reunion(What a Live show!!!)
Appalachian Express
Lynwood Lunsford
Al Osteen
Vern Williams
Scotty Stoneman
Don Stover
AL Wood
Roy Mcmillan and The High Country Boys
Gillis Brothers
Scott Brannon(What a voice!!!)
Al Jones
Frank Necessary
Rudy Lyle
Porter Church
and the list goes on.....

----------


## pickles

Sidesaddle ... they played at my sister's wedding ... the mando player is also a DJ at KPIG.

----------


## Ott

I second wildrose's pick of Frank Ray and Cedar Hill for hard drivin authentic yet original bluegrass.

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

KPIG been a long time since I listened to that station. Anyway speakin of California bluegrass an oldtime. One of my favorites when I was in college at Humboldt State was Arcata's own Fickle Hill. 

Take Care! -Ed-

----------


## MWM

The Cherryholmes family puts on one of the best shows I've ever seen. The way they work the mikes on stage is second to none. Every BG fan should see these folks in person. Don't miss them if you have the chance.

I'll also mention Audie Blaylock & Redline and second the mentions of Vern Williams, James King and Open Road even though most BG folks probably know about them. Lots of good music out there.

----------


## mandolooter

[QUOTE]Going back a ways... Cache Valley Drifters.

Yea they are great! Previously mentioned here was the Almost Acoustic Band...which I'll be catching tonight in Boise BTW

Another new find of mine is the Clear Liquor Pickers outta Tennessee and Cornbread Red from Alabama.

----------


## AlanN

The Heights of Grass (with Vernon Hughes) were always champions.
Collins and Blackwell were good.
Dewey Farmer's records were solid.

----------


## swampstomper

How about a guy I just heard (virtually) for the first time: Dave Propst who plays mando with Bill Yates and the Country Gents (they can't write Gentlemen because of copyright held by Randy Waller I imagine). You can hear his excellent Doyle-inspired playing free at the Country Gents Tribute MySpace site

----------


## DryBones

Funny all the names posted back in 2004 that are now very recognizable. FWIW, I have always loved the group Front Range...too bad about their mando player Mike Lanz passing away. He and they had a great sound. 

Edit: I just saw a group on The Cumberland Highlanders TV show that was great. David Davis and the Warrior River Boys. I DLed both their CD's from iTunes and am loving the sound! Very Monroesque to my newbie ear. 
#

----------


## mandopete

> Another vote for *King Wilkie*.....mark my words, you will be hearing from these boys!


I was just thinking about KW the other day - what in the world happened to them?

----------


## Windflite

Another vote for the 'Cache Valley Drifters', #and I would add 'The Front Porch String Band' and 'Bluegrass, Etc'. All are known for very tight newgrass-like (contempory) inspired arrangements. #Good stuff.

----------


## RichieK

The Hoyles
The Bluegrass 5
Bluegrass Incorporated
(All were bands from Georgia in the '70s.)

----------


## mandopete

This is interesting to dig up this old thread and see what has happened with some of these bands. I really thought that King Wilkie would take the bluegrass world by storm, but it seems like there's been a dry spell in terms of a follow up to Broke. From their website:

_2007 promises to be a big year for King Wilkie. The band is getting set to release their next album, titled Low Country Suite on Zoe Records. We're also proud to be working with many good new people here at HQ._

Okay, my prediction in 2007 - *The Infamous String Dusters*. We'll have to check back on this thread in 2010!

----------


## mandolooter

[QUOTE]This is interesting to dig up this old thread and see what has happened with some of these bands. 

Yea, I stumbled across this while looking back for something else and thought it would be nice to get another fresh view of whats out there that folks are listening to nowadaze. I resurrected a few other oldies but goodies too that I found interesting.

----------


## allenhopkins

People I listened to "back when"

*Boston bands:*
Charles River Valley Boys
Keith & Rooney

*"Second Tier" Bands -- mostly "citybillies":*
Bottle Hill (Walt Michael, Barry Mitterhoff, _et. al_)
Country Cooking (Pete Wernick, Tony Trischka, Russ Barneberg _et. al._)
Buffalo Gals (Sue Monick, Martha Trachtenberg _et. al. -- hot_ all-woman band)

*Ones I just bumped into that I loved:*
Cloud Valley (w/Missy Raines)
Whetstone Run (when they had Lynn Morris, Marshall Wilborn, Danny Jones)
City Limits (can't help it, I'm a Lynn Morris fan, also my old friend Mary "Sunshine" Stribling on bass -- later with the Motherfolkers [really!])
Out To Lunch
Black Mountain Bluegrass Boys (out of WV -- Dick Kimmel on mandolin, as I remember)

*And locally (upstate New York)*
Blue Ridge Country Ramblers (50 years together -- beat that!)
Creek Bend (out of Buffalo)
Bristol Mountain Bluegrass
Fox Family


Good bands around that never get nationally or regionally known -- always nice to be surprised by a good, new sound.

----------


## mandopete

Boston bands and nary a mention of the Beacon Hillbillies?

----------


## staggarlee

Magraw Gap from the 90's
Larry Keel Guitar
Danny Knicely Mandolin
Will Lee Banjo
John Flower Bass

----------


## mandopete

Is Danny Knicely still playing with Corn Tornado? I picked up one of their recordings, but he was playing mostly guitar. I also picked up the duet thing with Will Lee, but I would love to hear him playing mandolin in a band setting.

----------


## allenhopkins

> Boston bands and nary a mention of the Beacon Hillbillies?


Never heard 'em -- details! Details! Tell me more...

Lots of better known Boston bands, of course: Lilly Brothers & Don Stover (with Tex Logan -- absolutely wonderful band!), Tasty Licks (Bela Fleck, Jack Tottle etc.), Joe Val & New England Bluegrass Boys, Don Stover & White Oak Mountain Boys -- doubtless others -- but they didn't fit the "Nobody Ever Heard Of" rubric. And of course Keith & Rooney is also stretching the category; not too many BG banjo players never heard of Bill Keith, and Jim Rooney's been pretty well known on the acoustic music scene, as a musician, author and producer, for decades...

----------


## mandopete

Our own John McGann (of Berklee College of Musical Knowledge) was a member of the Beacon Hillbillies along with Jimmy Ryan and Jim Whitney. #Their recording *More Songs Of Love and Murder* is a classic for the progressive bluegrass enthusiast.

I guess this may have been a band that someone never heard of.

----------


## mandolooter

Jimmy Ryan is a personal fav of mine...Blood Oranges...didn't know he was in the B.Hillbillies too! Cool

----------


## allenhopkins

Having done a little research (the minimum I can get away with), I ascertain that the Beacon Hillbillies played in Boston in the early 1990's. I was in Cambridge in the early 1960's.

Sufficient explanation as to why I didn't include them in a list of obscure bands I have actually heard in performance...

----------


## mandolooter

just 3 decades...lol!

----------


## dstretch

Bill Shaffer!!!!!! He is a one man bluegrass machine. Just a skinny kid from Minnesota, but man can he pick. He just put out a CD, and it kicks but. You can hear some of his stuff at his myspace page.

Bill Shaffer

Let me know what you think. By the way he played all the instruments, wrote all the songs, and sang all the parts. It just makes me sick!!

----------


## DryBones

Thanks for the link to Bill Shaffer. Sounds good and you know I gotta support my boys from Minnesota! Now if only I could afford one of Hans mandolins!

----------


## Soupy1957

No "woman" stood as tall as Patsy Cline? I'd say that Rhonda Vincent is doing one heck of a job! 

As for obscure Bluegrass groups, I vote for Beatlegras, (especially their origional stuff).

-Soupy1957

----------


## AlanN

In going through my record stack, came across a couple of albums by Bluegrass Blend. The later version of this band was Ricky Allred, Kent Dowell, maybe Ken Berrier on dobro. Very good band, great vocals and Ricky's hot mandolin. Doyle Lawson wrote a blurb on the back cover.

Just another in the long list of great, gone bands.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Hey Alan..Ive got that Lp..Bluegrass Blend..wasnt long after that they split and went to the Country Gentlemen....Remember Southern Connection? Ive got that LP somewhere..Ol Doyle heard them and it wasnt long before they were QuickSilverians...

----------


## AlanN

Yeah, Scotti, fine LP.

Leaves That Are Green
Stay With Me Tonight
Ramblin Fever
Sweet Thing
I've Got A New Heartache

Yes, SC was Russell Moore's (on mandolin!) early band.

----------


## AppBrookie

Ya'll every heard of "None of the Above" from around Mt. Airy NC. I think most or at least a couple are local teachers. Really awesome band, traditional w/ a modern twist. I had to move away from the area, really miss seeing them.

----------


## cmandobury

I too have the old Rick Allred, Kent Dowell and Ed Barrier LP somewhere in my attic along w/two of my favorite LP's that I wish someone would turn into cd's. Eddie Addcock and the Second Generation. Eddie was quiet a bit younger at the time and had Randy Johnson?? playing mandolin. Later went on to create Diamond Rio. They were a bit ahead of their time more contemporary/newgrass but Eddie has always been one of my favorite banjo players......But one of my favorite more up to date cd's is Special Consensus Route 10. Josh Williams played mandolin on this cd and it's superb! If you haven't heard them search them out, it's worth it.

AC,

----------


## AlanN

Another band was Spectrum, late 70's, with Gaudreau, Fleck, Glenn Lawson, Mark Schatz, they added a fiddle player for the last of the 3 records they did. The first record was great, with covers of tunes by Paul Anka (!), Simon and Garfunkel, The Cyrkle, plus grass numbers. That style of bluegrass really appealed to me back then.

----------


## cmandobury

Yeah Alan, I saw them live one night at Howard's Soup Kitchen in Roanoke VA. I didn't know they did any recordings. All LP's I assume? What ever happenend to Glenn Lawson, he was an excellent lead vocalist.

----------


## Lefty&French

> (...) Eddie Addcock and the Second Generation. Eddie was quiet a bit younger at the time and had Randy Johnson?? playing mandolin. Later went on to create Diamond Rio. They were a bit ahead of their time more contemporary/newgrass but Eddie has always been one of my favorite banjo players......


IInd Generation (Eddie Adcock, Gene Johnson, Jeff Wisor, Martha Hearon, Johnny Castle) "WE CALL IT GRASS"

----------


## Lefty&French

One more vote for Spectrum and Cache Valley Drifters. I would add The "Monroe Doctrine"...

----------


## AlanN

cmandobury

Awesome that you caught them. They recorded 3 LPs for Rounder Records, the first called Opening Roll. Spankin' good!

Last I heard, Glenn was an accountant somewhere. Funny, I never cared much for his voice, but he was/is an excellent musician.

----------


## Lefty&French

1981 - Opening Roll - Spectrum with Mark Schatz, Glenn Lawson, and Jimmy Gaudreau (Rounder)

1982 - It's Too Hot For Words - Spectrum with Jimmy Mattingly, Mark Schatz, Glenn Lawson, and Jimmy Gaudreau. (Rounder)

1983 - Live in/ Japan - Spectrum (Rounder)

----------


## AlanN

Merci, Phil.

"Lonesome Town" still gives me the willies (or is it the jimmies?)

----------


## cmandobury

Thanks Lefty and French, that's them. I saw them when I was about 12 years old in Renfro Valley Kentucky. They picked all night long and made a lasting impresson on me, or maybe it was the thick air!! Wish they would remaster their two LP's and make them available on cd.

----------


## Adam Tracksler

Chatham County Line has been burning up my CD player this week.

----------


## mandopete

The Dappled Grays - I'm gonna start a new thread.

----------


## Timbofood

One from Michigan-"The Rimfire Ramblers" Billbows was the mandolin player and he's the one that got me hooked ! Great band if you can find the "Old Homestead" album of the "Stringbean Memorial B'Grass festival" killer version of "You Ain;t Going Nowhere"
Bill had a temp of almost 102! These guys sort of scattered not long after that recording. I miss the sound!

----------


## AlanN

Another great band was Country Grass, with Herschel Sizemore and Wes Golding. Livin' Free was a very good record, with the fine mandolin tune Slow and Easy and the vocal number Rainin' In L.A., which has enjoyed somewhat of a renaissance of late. I also dug the album cover, with a (high) horse grazing amidst some questionable flora

----------


## Steve Davis

Bluegrass Etc. is excellent.

----------


## mandolooter

Back Eddy Bluegrass

----------

